# Considering starting writing



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 12, 2011)

I've recently noticed. People have been noticing my characters, saying how well they're written, how interesting they would be to meet. People at college have told me that I have a great imagination an should start writing stories.

I'm seriously considering trying my paw at it. I've always been good at this type of thing at school, from essays to some narrative stories. I even took a creative writing course way back in high school and remember being well-liked. But yeah, I'm considering doing some furry stories involving my characters, who up until now were mostly excuses to art whore... but I want to do something more with them, seeing as people like them so much.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 12, 2011)

Go for it.And btw, paw? icwutudidthar -.-


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 12, 2011)

You've created some following, that much is true. From then on, it's up to you whether to please them (and yourself) or not.
Perhaps you could begin with short stories stringed together by your characters and a few common settigns or themes.

More importantly, if you want to do it, do it. But do it well and keeping... true-to... yourself (yes, I know how cheesy it sounds). Just be sure that your fans don't have too much influence in you. Learn to distinguish between the good reader that can give constructive criticism and the one that is just looking for whatever panders at him/her.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 12, 2011)

Do it if you think you'd enjoy it.  Ain't no one gonna' stop you.  Just know that if you ever want to turn it into something serious, you'll have to put in a huge amount of time and energy.  Creativity is about 1% of it.  The other 99% is getting that creativity to work the way you want it to.  If you've had a class on it (even if only in high school), though, you're already ahead of the game.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 13, 2011)

Edit your writing a lot.  A lot.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 13, 2011)

What sort of story do you intend on writing?


----------



## Azerbaijan (Aug 13, 2011)

I would definitely read your stuff. :3


----------

